# Wine rack cellar on craigslist



## sjo (Jun 29, 2011)

Found this on Craigslist. Not sure if it's a good price. But it would be nice to have. 




http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bfs/2470001539.html


----------



## Flem (Jun 30, 2011)

It does look pretty nice but, for that price, you could make/buy a lot of wine racks. Just my opinion.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike, I agree with you. You saw my cellar and it easily holds over 800 bottles and is about the size of a small walk in closet. Temps hold at 63-67*'s.


----------

